# New on the block



## bigboi815 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey everyone hows it going? Just a bit about me, I just started training/dieting  seriously for the past 6 months and I feel and look better than ever. I learn something new about the world of bodybuilding everyday so I'm constantly finding new exercises and methods to try.After doing lots of research and talking on plenty of forums I'm going to take the next step when it comes to supplementation and my training, any advice would be well received thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bigboi815* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2011)

Ooh  oooo  oooooh, the right stuff!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome bro.  A lot of great folks here willing to help.  Just have some thick skin and learn to laugh.  There are great sponsors here, just click on the tabs.  If you need any help let someone know!


V/R
Chris


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

great place for all training diet and supplements welcome


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## DOBE (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## draconian (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum bro


----------



## parsifal09 (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome bro


----------



## Ramprat (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

